
Releasing vue-burger-menu v1.0.0 - 0_mbj36
https://vue-burger-menu.netlify.com/
======
0_mbj36
Github Link - [https://github.com/mbj36/vue-burger-
menu](https://github.com/mbj36/vue-burger-menu)

